# To sift or not ?!



## merador (Apr 24, 2006)

Hi,
I am wandering if there's a need to sift the flour wich comes in the 50 lbs. bags. Does the flour needs to be aerated, or its a time waste?

Thanks,
Benjamin


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Yes it does need to be sifted, especially if you are making cakes and the like which suffer from over mixing. Doesn't matter as much with breads unless the flour is really old and lumpy.

There are other good reasons too. Case in point, the other week some jackass threw a handfull of rice into the pastry flour. Good thing I sifted!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

Another reason to sift would be something falling into the flour at packaging, like bolts, staples, false teeth, you get the point...


----------



## merador (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the advise; now because of you I have to invest in a commercial sifter (lol):lol:
Benjamin


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

You'll find the investment well worth the outcome.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Agreed. You never know what you will find in your flour.


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i found a frog in the flour bin! i always sift!! :crazy:


----------



## umoa (May 15, 2007)

i sift 90%+ all the powders. flours/powdered sugar/ corn starch etc.


----------



## chefkbr (Aug 31, 2007)

it depends on what I am making


----------



## chefkbr (Aug 31, 2007)

usually I sift though


----------



## chefkbr (Aug 31, 2007)

restaurant-food


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ewww was it live or dead , that would have given you a real fright if it jumped out at you :look:


----------

